# Overclocking with Gigabyte EasyTune



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys.
As far as I  non K Haswell Processors are locked and can't be overclocked. But I downloaded the Gigabyte EasyTune software out of curiosity and am surprised to find that it is allowing me to modify core voltage, core multiplier etc.  Any idea what's happening? My Proc+MoBo is i5 4670 and Gigabyte B85M D3H. Full config in siggy
Attaching a Screenshot

*i.imgur.com/cEuYZUo.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 25, 2014)

I think You are being Trolled ?


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

Trolled by Gigabyte??


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 25, 2014)

i dont know, even my intel dh77eb mobo comes with an option to change the cpu multiplier. i haven't played with it. what i heard is that it can only be used to down clock the cpu frequency and not to up clock it!. another confirmation i got is that if i had i5 3570k/3770k, i can actually overclock with this board but not with sandybridge cpus like 2500k/2600k, also it is not possible to set vcore either on my mobo.


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

I fiddled with it a little. All I was able to do was increase the limit if the multiplier as shown by CPUZ. Previously it was showing (8-38) and when I increased all cores to 39 it is showing (8-39). This overclocking business is entirely new to me so I have no idea what is the affect

- - - Updated - - -

OK here comes the wierdest part. I set all core multiplier to 39 and ran a passmark performance test. The CPU score came as 7430. Then I set all to 38 and ran it again. This time it came as 7647.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I fiddled with it a little. All I was able to do was increase the limit if the multiplier as shown by CPUZ. Previously it was showing (8-38) and when I increased all cores to 39 it is showing (8-39). This overclocking business is entirely new to me so I have no idea what is the affect
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> OK here comes the wierdest part. I set all core multiplier to 39 and ran a passmark performance test. The CPU score came as 7430. Then I set all to 38 and ran it again. This time it came as 7647.



check the frequency using realtemp while benchmarking.


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont know, even my intel dh77eb mobo comes with an option to change the cpu multiplier. i haven't played with it. what i heard is that it can only be used to down clock the cpu frequency and not to up clock it!. another confirmation i got is that if i had i5 3570k/3770k, i can actually overclock with this board but not with sandybridge cpus like 2500k/2600k, also it is not possible to set vcore either on my mobo.



Ah you are correct. Increasing the core multipliers does not affect the maximum frequency. Achieved 3.791 which is less than the turbo frequency. But decresing the multipliers underclocks it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 26, 2014)

As I said trolled my "Manufacturers". ^^


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> As I said trolled my "Manufacturers". ^^


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 26, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> As I said trolled my "Manufacturers". ^^



it is meant to downclock. up-clock facility is provided by higher end models like z87 chipsets


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is meant to downclock. up-clock facility is provided by higher end models like z87 chipsets



Yeah that's why I was surprised when I was able to increase the multipliers. And my processor is not even K series


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 26, 2014)

That's what I said ...... they should name it "Gigabyte's Trolled Easy Undertuneable utility."


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2014)

can i use this version of utility with my motherboard......... old one looks very crappy.......


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can i use this version of utility with my motherboard......... old one looks very crappy.......



I think this is for Intel 8/9 series. Easytune 6 is for 7 series as per Gigabyte download option.


----------

